# Eurotunnel may be forced to Sell SeaFrance



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Small snippet in the "i" newspaper stating that "Eurotunnel could be forced to sell the ferry business it bought less than a year ago from the collapsed operator Sea France" 

It looks like the competition watchdog is talking about forcing the issue as it has "ruled" that its purchase would mean "Prices would rise" (No S**t Sherlock :roll: :roll: ) 

Glad I use DFDS.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here's the link to the indy

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...sell-off-its-exseafrance-ferries-8501190.html

we did have a discussion about this last year, I'll try to find the link


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yertis...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-126354-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Why should prices rise with more competition?
Surely the oposite is my experiance.
Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it's not necessarily more competition. MFL / eurotunnel have the dominant share of the whole market, and could manipulate prices by using that position. It would be competitive if MFL was under separtate ownership, but they aren't!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

but DFDS are more expensive!?


----------

